# Quest, Mighty Ships



## Neil Mant (Sep 11, 2005)

if anyone else is interested Quest channel starts there new series of mighty ships tues 18th at 9pm.
http://www.questtv.co.uk/shows/mighty-ships


----------



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

*Royal Yacht Gothic 1953/54.*

I consider the above mentioned vessel to be included in this category. She was the first Merchant Navy vessel to be chosen as the Royal Yacht .

She had her normal Merchant Navy crew aboard, plus the following Royal Navy personnel :-

Admiral Royal Yacht, two Royal Navy Commanders, three Royal Navy Cipher officers, a complete Royal Navy Signals Unit, two Royal Navy Surgeons, Royal Household group, Journalist group, also a Royal Marine Band.

I was honoured to be chosen as 2nd Electrical Engineer Officer for this voyage ( we carried four ). It was a five month voyage, and we visited Jamaica, Panama & Canal, Fiji, Tonga, New Zealand, Australia,
Cocos Keeling Islands, Ceylon, ( now Sri Lanka ), Aden & Malta to meet with the new Royal Yacht which was to take the Royal Party home.

So it was an historic voyage for the British Merchant Navy.

Terence Williams R538301.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

No showing the passengers the golden rivet on that voyage then!


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning neil mant.sm.yesterday.20:43.re:quest,mighty ships, a great program.i have watched your link.the skill of loadind and offloadind is amazing,i try to cach the program.well worth watching.thanks for posting.regards ben27


----------



## Neil Mant (Sep 11, 2005)

ben27 said:


> good morning neil mant.sm.yesterday.20:43.re:quest,mighty ships, a great program.i have watched your link.the skill of loadind and offloadind is amazing,i try to cach the program.well worth watching.thanks for posting.regards ben27


your welcome,first ship is uss New York


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning neil mant.sm.today.07:14.re:quest mighty ships,thanks for your reply.a great looking ship.have a good day,ben27


----------

